
A Few Gripes with Styled Components - alejalapeno
https://dreith.com/blog/a-few-gripes-with-styled-components
======
cphoover
I really like styled-jsx. You have the scope isolation of a css-in-js solution
with a standard css syntax which can be enhanced via the usage of post-css,
sass, or less.

I don't hate the cascading nature of css. I actually think it's super useful,
if it is contained to a subset of the document, and not the entire document.

